# Alexandroupoli Municipal Camp Site



## Don_Madge

We met a Facts member at Alexandroupoli site on the 25th November, I forgot her name but she lived in Dover and had a Greek partner/husband.

They had a bad water leak in their tag axle Auto Trail and I was wondering how they made out on the trip back to the UK.

They were heading for Igoumenitsa to catch the Grimaldi line sailing to Brindisi.

The Grimaldi Lines sailing from Igou to Brindisi is about the cheapest ferry option from Greece to Italy or vice verse if anybody is interested.

Don


----------



## AlanVal

Thanks don for that post I have been on internet for ages looking for a sailing to Brindisi .. Do I have to book or can we just turn up at Port do you know...I have 2 other company`s they appear to have the same sailings ?? val


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Val,

At this time of the year just turn up at the port but check for problems at http://livingingreece.gr/strikes/

Endeavor lines http://www.ferries.gr/endeavorlines/ and Agoudimos http://www.ferries.gr/agoudimos/patras-brindisi.htm also do that route.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## AlanVal

Turned up at Patra and got on Grimaldi ferry for 224 euro`s On deck and also with cabin.only problem was the ramp we had to go up was so narrow going up was not to bad but trying to get down was terrible.Ferry was 7hrs late in leaving Patra It should have left at 5 pm and arrived at Brindisi at 8am we left Patra at 11.45 pm and arrived at Brindisi at 4pm next day.got unloaded at 5 pm.
.The only thing was they stated we could not stay in the van! and the dog would have to go in the kennel..Well my god the kennel was next to the engine room on deck the noise was horrific, no door to them and a big dirty cage .horrible the wind was howling and freezing..We had to leave her, no option we could hear her howling when we were on the deck above. I was so upset.In the morning at 6.30 we went down to see her and found others sleeping in their cars ..so we took her out and went into the Motorhomje and stayed there all day with her...


----------



## Don_Madge

AlanVal said:


> Turned up at Patra and got on Grimaldi ferry for 224 euro`s On deck and also with cabin.only problem was the ramp we had to go up was so narrow going up was not to bad but trying to get down was terrible.Ferry was 7hrs late in leaving Patra It should have left at 5 pm and arrived at Brindisi at 8am we left Patra at 11.45 pm and arrived at Brindisi at 4pm next day.got unloaded at 5 pm.
> .The only thing was they stated we could not stay in the van! and the dog would have to go in the kennel..Well my god the kennel was next to the engine room on deck the noise was horrific, no door to them and a big dirty cage .horrible the wind was howling and freezing..We had to leave her, no option we could hear her howling when we were on the deck above. I was so upset.In the morning at 6.30 we went down to see her and found others sleeping in their cars ..so we took her out and went into the Motorhomje and stayed there all day with her...


Hi Val,

Very sorry to hear about your problems.

I've never used the Grimaldi lines from Greece to Italy as they only started the route this last year or so. Both the M/v Florencia and M/v Sorrento are old boats so that would account for the steep ramps. Most people don't ask but just sleep in their vehicles.

Grimaldi cruise/freighters have an excellent reputation and they also own Minoan lines as well which are first class ferries. We paid €247 from Ancona to Igoumenitsa with Minoan which included a two berth cabin and a free meal.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

